
Ask HN: Restream.io but for TikTok? - justanothersys
I really need a way to stream to TikTok from OBS &#x2F; any RTMP streaming software and seems like the big players in this space don&#x27;t offer it.
======
phillipseamore
They want users to use their own app. You might get some insight from this
unofficial API though: [https://github.com/szdc/tiktok-
api](https://github.com/szdc/tiktok-api)

~~~
justanothersys
yep saw that, was hoping someone already put it into a product of some kind

~~~
phillipseamore
No one will support TikTok without official support from them. They could
change something one day and a whole lot of work would be for nothing. I also
don't know if that unofficial API would even work, if I'd designed the TikTok
app it would be using a special handshake, tokens or a specific user agent to
enforce only allowing streams from the official app.

------
thepapanoob
as far as i can tell theres really no way to stream to tiktok seems like they
only allow video uploads

